# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  θυροτηλέφωνο  TEGUI E14

## katsirakis

καλησπέρα ,
εχω το θυροτηλεφωνο tegui e14  σε μονοκατοικια και θελω να συνδεσω ενα   μπουτον εσωτερικου χωρου εξω απο την εσωτερικη πορτα μου . Δεν ξερω σε πια επαφή να το συνδεσω, η στο κεντρικό κουτι, η απο το εσωτερικό θυροτηλέφωνο μου. επισυνάπτω το σχεδιο . Στο κεντρικο κουτι η επαφη 2,3 εχει 12volt   ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Η εικόνα που έβαλες δεν ανοίγει σε μεγάλο μέγεθος ώστε να διαβάζονται τα γράμματα.

----------


## katsirakis

TEGUI14.jpgεπισυνάπτω ξανά το σχεδιο του tegui e14, εαν μπορει καποιος να βοηθήσει .

----------


## geo1973

χρειαζεσαι 1 αγωγο που απο τον γενικο των μπουτον θα καταληγειστο εσωτερικο σου μπουτον.την αλλη ακρη του μπουτον συνδεσε την στην επιστροφη.
Δηλαδη:20====>μπουτον, μπουτον====>1 θυροτηλεφωνου

----------


## katsirakis

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν έχεις την εσωτερική μονάδα ΗΕ θα βάλεις ένα μπουτόν μεταξύ του ακροδέκτη αρ. 20 του ενισχυτή και του ακροδέκτη αρ. 1 της εσωτερικής μονάδας σου, ενώ αν έχεις την εσωτερική μονάδα Τ-71Ε θα βάλεις ένα μπουτόν μεταξύ του ακροδέκτη αρ. 20 του ενισχυτή και του ακροδέκτη ΤΕ της εσωτερικής μονάδας σου.

----------


## katsirakis

Καλημέρα, 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια , μόλις το έκανε και ολα καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## katsirakis

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ, ΤΟ ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ Λειτουργεί κανονικά .  :Wink:  :Confused1: 





> Καλημέρα, 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια , μόλις το έκανε και ολα καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μας είπες τίποτα από την αρχή για λαμπάκι! Το θυροτηλέφωνο όταν χτυπάει κάνει έναν ήχο "μπζζζζζζζζζζζ" ή ακούγεται κάποια μελωδία;

----------

katsirakis (25-11-14)

----------


## katsirakis

kanei μπζζζζζζζζζζ απο το εσωτερικο θυροτηλεφωνο οχι μελωδια  :Rolleyes:

----------


## geo1973

δεν μπορει να αναψει το λαμπακι στο μπουτον.χρησιμοποιουμε το καλωδιο της επιστροφης στην ουσια με αυτο τον τροπο το θυροτηλεφωνο νομιζει πως δεχεται κληση απο τη μπουτονιερα.
για να αναψει πρεπει να τραβηξεις 2 καλωδια παραλληλα με το λαμπιονι της μπουτονιερας.
προσεχε μονο μη σου βραχυκυκλωσουν με τα αλλα.
αν το μπουτον σου εχει το λαμπακι συνδεδεμενο στις επαφες, αφαιρεσε τις λαμες και ενωσε τα καλωδια που θα φερεις απο τη μπουτονιερα απ ευθειας πανω στο λαμπακι.
τωρα το ειδα οι επαφες 2,3 του ενισχυτη λες εχουν 12v. αυτες πανε στο 2,3 του θυροτηλεφωνου σου.αρα κι εκει εχει 12v.δοκιμασε να συνδεσεις εκει το λαμπακι.οπως ειπα και παραπανω χωρις να ερθουν σε επαφη με την επιστροφη και το γενικο.

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά αν το σύστημα κλήσης είναι το απλό με εναλλασσόμενη τάση και buzzer μπορεί να βάλει λαμπάκι παράλληλα στο μπουτόν. Αν το buzzer ψιλοχτυπάει με κάτι τέτοιο, το λαμπάκι μπορεί να αλλαχτεί με LED (με τις κατάλληλες αντιστάσεις μαζί βέβαια).

----------


## geo1973

φιλιππε δε νομιζω γιατι στο σχεδιο την τροφοδοσια της λαμπας την εχει ξεχωριστα.αν το συνδεσει πανω στη επιστροφη μπορει να του εμφανιστει βομβος ή μονιμη κληση.

----------


## FILMAN

Σε όλα τα θυροτηλέφωνα ξεχωριστά την έχει γιατί ένα λαμπάκι φωτίζει συνήθως πολλά πλήκτρα μαζί και επίσης έχει ήδη πολλά καλώδια ανάμεσα στη μπουτονιέρα και το τροφοδοτικό - ενισχυτή. Στα κουδούνια της εξώπορτας γενικά πηγαίνουν μόνο δυο καλώδια, αν πήγαιναν τουλάχιστον 3 το λαμπάκι θα μπορούσε κι εκεί να μην είναι παράλληλα στο μπουτόν.

----------


## katsirakis

Θα αγορασω ενα διακόπτη απο το καυκα με ενσωματωμένο led  που αναβει με  2 καλώδια. Θα σας πω τη έγινε το απογευμα που θα το συνδεσω .






> Σε όλα τα θυροτηλέφωνα ξεχωριστά την έχει γιατί ένα λαμπάκι φωτίζει συνήθως πολλά πλήκτρα μαζί και επίσης έχει ήδη πολλά καλώδια ανάμεσα στη μπουτονιέρα και το τροφοδοτικό - ενισχυτή. Στα κουδούνια της εξώπορτας γενικά πηγαίνουν μόνο δυο καλώδια, αν πήγαιναν τουλάχιστον 3 το λαμπάκι θα μπορούσε κι εκεί να μην είναι παράλληλα στο μπουτόν.

----------


## FILMAN

Δες τι σου έγραψα στο #12. Αν στην κλήση παίζει μελωδικός τόνος μην το δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## gregpro

Η  δική  μου  θυροτηλεοραση  χτυπησε  μια  φορα  με  διαφορετικη  μελωδια.Γι αυτό  ευθύνεται  πτώση  ή  άνοδος  της  τάσης;

----------


## FILMAN

Άγνωστο.

----------


## katsirakis

Καλημερα 

 Τελικά έβαλα κουδουνι  με φωτακι 12volt και ανάβει κανονικά και χτυπάει κανονικά.


       Ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## spinalgr1990

Tegui 


http://gabiteleco.blogspot.com/p/porteros-automaticos.html

TEG.jpg

----------

mikemtb (17-01-22)

----------

